# A Tale of Two 60P's (WARNING: very pix heavy) - Updates for 10/29



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Got admitted into this asylum recently and these two are my very first planted/iwagumi tanks. Been inspired by various journals on this site and others so I took the plunged.

This the original layout of tank #1 with Ohko stones, hereafter referred to as 60P-1

















After some contemplation, I repositioned the left (your left) and the middle stone. Then I replaced the right stone with a different one and buried it to give the impression of a smaller stone than it really is.

































Here is the layout of tank 2 with black river stones, hereafter referred to as 60P-2. I have since buried the stone on the right (your right) a little more. Again, to make it appear smaller and try to create three stones of different sizes.

































At this point, I have not decided which of these two tanks will be changed over to a nature aquarium. I recently got some free clippings of Staurogyne repens and Fissiden Fontanus from Gookis (THANK YOU!) but since I don't have any AS powder yet, I planted them in a betta tank while I sort things out.

Also got some free Blyxa and Crypt Nurii Pahang plants from speedie408 (THANK YOU!) and will be using those in the nature aquarium.

Opinions and suggestions are welcome. My updates will vary since I like to study a layout and dwell on it before making any changes.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry for the not so great pix. The surrounding marble counter is reflecting into the glass due to it being a light color.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

do you have other tanks? If not your going to eventually want to do a wood scape of some kind. Maybe do 1 iwagumi and maybe 1 branch wood?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good starts and ADAtank is right, you may even end up with a third with rocks and wood and maybe a little stream or river using a different colored substrate. You can go crazy with the styles and have so much fun doing it.:icon_mrgr


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

These are two different 60P's and not just one laid out differently. :smile:Originally, I wanted the 90P or 120P to do the nature aquarium with the driftwood, rocks and all but at this point, I want to prove to myself that I create something beautiful before springing money for the big and pricier stuff. I can always give these tanks to my kids.

I do agree with the one iwagumi and one nature aquarium. Just not sure if I should keep the black river or the ohko yet.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

ADAtank said:


> do you have other tanks? If not your going to eventually want to do a wood scape of some kind. Maybe do 1 iwagumi and maybe 1 branch wood?


I actually have three cube garden tanks: two 60P's and one 60F. Originally I wanted to get a 90P or 120P but that was too much space and money for starting out. :smile: Wanted to first show that this is something I can do and do for the long term (time and money) before committing to something much larger.

The thinking is that I wanted to do something relatively low maintenance but highly stylized, read artistic but now I think it might be more fun in the long term to do one nature aquarium and one iwagumi. Just not sure which one I will convert to nature aquarium at this point.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Glad you put up your journal bro. Now you can simply ask more questions as they pop up. Nice start. If you're planning on using rocks only, I'd get some smaller stones to accent the bigger ones. That way it looks more natural from all perspectives. 

Now to pick your plants!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

looks nice....I have the same black river rock in my tank...I'm going to venture a guess that you got it from AFA...


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah. Got all the hardware and stones from AFA.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Glad you put up your journal bro. Now you can simply ask more questions as they pop up. Nice start. If you're planning on using rocks only, I'd get some smaller stones to accent the bigger ones. That way it looks more natural from all perspectives.
> 
> Now to pick your plants!


Thanks. Here goes. Your point on the rocks is well taken. I just need to get back to AFA. :biggrin:


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

You're lucky you live close to AFA :drool:I agree about doing two different scapes though, I guarantee you'll get the itch to try something different with one of them within 6 months if they're both iwagumi lol


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

TickleMyElmo said:


> You're lucky you live close to AFA :drool:I agree about doing two different scapes though, I guarantee you'll get the itch to try something different with one of them within 6 months if they're both iwagumi lol


Funny you say that. Sometimes I wished I lived closer to NY so I can go hang out, fine dining, shop or visit some of the hi-end audio stores there on the East coast. Just can't have it all unless you own a private jet but of course, when you have such a thing at your disposal options open way way up.:hihi:


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

oldbonehead said:


> Funny you say that. Sometimes I wished I lived closer to NY so I can go hang out, fine dining, shop or visit some of the hi-end audio stores there on the East coast. Just can't have it all unless you own a private jet but of course, when you have such a thing at your disposal options open way way up.:hihi:


Haha of course. I actually live 30 minutes outside of NYC, but I've only been there about 5 times in my life. I'm just not into cities lol...don't have the patience


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL. Hate the crowds too but will put up with it just to do one of those things I listed once in a while. Been to NY once to see US Open tennis. Funny that visitors to NY don't know that all the major or big name stores close down on the weekend. Not out here in the West.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Are these two tanks going right next to each other? Or separate spots in the house?

I think deconstructed tank scapes are cool. One continuous scape but in separate tanks.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

They sit on counters that are at a 90 degrees and next to each other. 60P-2 is just sits slightly lower. Entering the room and exiting allows you to glimpse at each one as you transition about.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Latest update as of today.

Here is the first take after I decided to make the 60P-2 a nature aquarium instead of an iwagumi. This uses one the black river rock on the right side from the original setup and a driftwood I had around. It has a cleaner look but I did not like the branch pointing into the front left corner.









































I went back to the initial setup where the branch pointed in the direction of the rear right corner. A better sense of flow.

















Here I applied the rule of thirds and shifted the driftwood a bit more to the left side. This side of the driftwood also has more imperfections but it does have more character because of it. It is going to be a shame to hide all of these characters under some moss later on. When the tank is filled in and the wood darkens from the water, I suspect that some of this driftwood's character will be hidden away.

































I have since shifted the rock to a more prominent position to better showoff its characteristics. It is a very nice rock after all. I am pretty happy with this new setup but may still tweak it a little bit more and will wait to try it out with the manzies that I will be buying from plantbrain. Who knows, I could very well also convert 60P-1 into a secondardy nature aquarium. I still have my third tank, a 60F, to think and plan out.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

honestly...I'd lay that bad boy on it's side with the river rocks supporting it. plus i'd get more wood too.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

That was considered but finding a good complimentary wood is not going to be an easy task so I leaned towards a monolithic setup. I am always on the hunt for good wood and will continue. I will be buying some manzies from plantbrain and will try those pieces out. The search for a complimentary and smaller complimentary wood continues.

I did try laying it on its side but the shape of the wood did not work as well as doing an underwater banzai. The shape of what I consider the top branch and what constitutes the trunk currently were not in a upward angle. One end was points forward while the other backwards.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

It would look better on its side but dont know for sure unless I see it. If you want the tree out of water look and just have the bottom part of the tree showing itskinda cool maybe just add a few more stones just my opinion


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

I think it looks awesome the way it is! Looks like a giant ancient redwood tree! Leave it....


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

ADAtank said:


> It would look better on its side but dont know for sure unless I see it. If you want the tree out of water look and just have the bottom part of the tree showing itskinda cool maybe just add a few more stones just my opinion


 I will try to post some picks of it on its side but all my river rocks are too large and therefore does not lend themselves very well to the supporting role.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

TickleMyElmo said:


> I think it looks awesome the way it is! Looks like a giant ancient redwood tree! Leave it....


Thanks. I really like it banzai style. I am seriously considering taking an inch or so off of the bottom so that it can stand a bit lower in the tank. Having the top of the wood just break the surface does offer its own esthetics too.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Picked up some wood from plantbrain and will be trying that out over the next few days and will post some picks for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

万歳！！万歳！！I think you meant bonsai . I like the initial set up. I was just imagining mosses and anubias hanging off on it. I bet you could get some emersed stuff on top of it too.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Jeffww said:


> 万歳！！万歳！！I think you meant bonsai . I like the initial set up. I was just imagining mosses and anubias hanging off on it. I bet you could get some emersed stuff on top of it too.


Right! roud: Silly me. That was my vision too. Anubias petite and barteri around the bottom. Some Christmas moss on top and around the trunk with a few A. petite here and there. Some UG or HC on the foreground. Some taller plants (undecided) in the back.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

*Updated 8/25*

Here is the wood on its side in position with a rock. The rock is only a temporarily solution for now.

























Here is the same wood on its side in position A with no rocks.

































Here is the same wood on its side in position B with no rocks.

































Same wood but now standing as a tree and on the top of a mound/hill.









































Shifted slightly to the left side and an ohko stone placed on the right side to beter balance the visual.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Position B with no rocks, tree on hill and the last pic looks nice IMO


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks. I agree with you. I like the tree on a hill look and having the rock definitely balances it out more visually. I am still leaning towards trimming an inch or so off the bottom of the "roots" so it will sit lower in the tank overall.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

*Updated 9/1*

Removed Ohko stones in 60P1 and used a beautiful manzie that I purchased from plantbrain. It works but I think it may need a bigger tank. All I need now are some crypts, needle leaf java fern, some philippine java fern, bolbitis, rotala macrandra mini, some varieties of hygrophila compact, some crypt. wendtii green, crypt. parva for the foreground along with HC cuba or glossostigma and possibly some anubias petite. Thought about some dwarf hair grass but that can wait.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

*Updated 9/6*

Decided to save the single manzie piece from the 9/1 update for a bigger tank and cobbled the new driftwood(s) from three pieces that I had also picked up from plantbrain - more shameless plugs 


































Hoping to move forward with some planting soon in 60P1.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

*Updates for 9/12*

Rearrange the wood around and took some snapshots. I like this layout more than the 9/6 updates.


























































Still no plants yet but it is on the horizon.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

So is the bonsai style driftwood in one of the tanks and the manzanita layout in the second?

I really liked the bonsai on the hill set-up with the top partially emersed.

The manzanita options look good too. Manzie scapes with the open topped ADA style tanks always seem to look great.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

NICE WOOD bro!


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

madness said:


> So is the bonsai style driftwood in one of the tanks and the manzanita layout in the second?
> 
> I really liked the bonsai on the hill set-up with the top partially emersed.
> 
> The manzanita options look good too. Manzie scapes with the open topped ADA style tanks always seem to look great.


Thank you. The 60P2 tank is where I will create the tree on the hill look with probably some HC, UG, dwark ricia or glosso as the ground cover. I haven't decided if I want subwassertang, fissidens fontanus, christmas moss or A. petite to form the leaves yet. Soon.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> NICE WOOD bro!


Thanks. This new arrangement gives it a bit more of the bristlecone look and I like it a lot. Just need to finalize a few things before I begin with the actual planting. I am considering picking up an Eheim 2234 and an Archaea 24" light.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

oldbonehead said:


> Thanks. This new arrangement gives it a bit more of the bristlecone look and I like it a lot. Just need to finalize a few things before I begin with the actual planting. I am considering picking up an Eheim 2234 and an Archaea 24" light.


Hey would you mind if I used one of the pics of the tree on a hill driftwood when trying to describe what I am eventually looking for when trying to purchase a piece in the future? A lot easier to show a pic of the style than to explain it.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Sure, madness. Thanks for asking first.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

*Updates for 9/15*

I added a tree looking manzie to 60P2 and moved the original driftwod more to the left and shifted the ohko stone to form a barrier between the two. I also trimmed about 1/2" of the original driftwood on the bottom to lower its height slightly.


























































I can't decide between Glosso or HC for this tank although I am leaning towards Glosso at the moment. I will then spot plant some Blyxa japonica and S. repens to vary the ground cover. To form the leaves, I will probably use Fissidens Fontanus on the driftwood and Subwassertang on the manzie with moss on its trunk.

Still looking for a few plants but did some orders just this week. Once I finalize the layout, I will then fill in the top inch with AS II Powder and push back the AS Normal in the front of the tank to fill that in with the Powder also.

Stay tune. Planting will start real soon.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Can anybody recommend a LED lighting solution for the 60P's? I am considering going with the Archaea 24" T5 HO but the reality of having to replace the bulbs every year is not getting me too thrilled. And if I buy a second Achaea lighting unit for my second 60P then now I will be replacing four bulbs annually. Sucks. I would prefer a LED solution but I don't want to pay a lot of money for it.

So here are my conditions for considering the LED lighting:
-it must be elegant since the placement of the tank might get located in a prominent location for guests to see
-I like for it to cost around the same price as the Archaea T5 HO (~$149)
-You have own the same device and are happy with it
-it must provide the equivalent ~2 WPG

Hopefully this is not too demanding of conditions and a viable solution is available? I'm not much into DIY so that is out of the question. Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

oldbonehead said:


> Can anybody recommend a LED lighting solution for the 60P's? I am considering going with the Archaea 24" T5 HO but the reality of having to replace the bulbs every year is not getting me too thrilled. And if I buy a second Achaea lighting unit for my second 60P then now I will be replacing four bulbs annually. Sucks. I would prefer a LED solution but I don't want to pay a lot of money for it.
> 
> So here are my conditions for considering the LED lighting:
> -it must be elegant since the placement of the tank might get located in a prominent location for guests to see
> ...


You don't need 2WPG with T5HO or LED.


From what I have seen on LED pricing there is nothing available that produces good enough light for plants at the price you want. Nice hard scape.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks, 2in10 but what do you mean by "You don't need 2WPG with T5HO or LED"?

Some of the plants I am planning on will require medium light.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

You would need only 2 bulbs max of T5HO to have high light over the tank at 12" above the tank. 1 T5HO bulb at 2" to 4" above the tank would be in the high range. 3W LED you only need about half of the wattage as T5HO to get about the same PAR.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

looks like I need to visit the lighting forum to better understand PAR and the equivalence between LED vs. T5HO.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

oldbonehead said:


> looks like I need to visit the lighting forum to better understand PAR and the equivalence between LED vs. T5HO.


Unfortunately we don't have much here. I am going off of recommendations from LED manufacturers on reef tanks. I am guessing it will be the same since we are looking at the LED and T5HO creating about the same PAR at the same distance in both cases. Just a lot higher PAR is desired in a reef tank.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Can anybody recommend a custom(?) stand maker that can duplicate the ADA's wood cabinet for these 60P's. California would be nice. SF Bay area would be better and South Bay would be best. Hopefully the price is reasonable.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Are you in SCAPE? John on there makes ADA knockoff stands. His name is JNAZ on TPT.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't go to King Aquarium. AFA will build to order any AFA knockoff stand as long as you're willing to pay. Aquarium Showroom use to make stands too but since they moved, I don't know if they've really opened up their new shop yet.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome. I will search for his posts.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Whatever you do, don't go to King Aquarium. AFA will build to order any AFA knockoff stand as long as you're willing to pay. Aquarium Showroom use to make stands too but since they moved, I don't know if they've really opened up their new shop yet.


AFA is going to check and get back to me but they were saying $500-600. For a little over a hundred more, I can get the genuine article. :icon_lol:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

yeah...i think Jnaz will make them cheaper than that....pm him...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ya, I know it's a ripp. 

They're the only places I know of around here. Unless you wanna try to build your own.  If I had a house, I'd totally build my own. All you need are a couple 2x4's


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

There are some Mr. Aqua stands that they make for their trimless tanks. They are 'stain ready' rather than painted/stained so hopefully they would look a lot better once you stained them but I have no idea if that is true or not. A 24" long stand would run ~$250 shipped I think and is 18" wide rather than the 12" of the 60-P so you would have extra stand behind the tank (which is usually a good thing but sort of goes against the style of the ADA stand I guess.

Worth a look.

http://www.marinedepot.com/Mr._Aqua...Stand_Canopies-Mr._Aqua-AZ1323-FIAQCS-vi.html


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

REALLY GOOD HARD SCAPES!!!

One thing I was thinking was if you turned the original "tree" 180* top to bottom from the way you had it when it was by itself and put the trunk in a back corner with the substrate mounded up would be cool to see! I am picturing the long top part how you had it would look as if it was a root going down the bank of a river and the broken branches of the now top would look good with some Christmas moss covering the ends to give it a tree look! Ya understand what I am describing?? But I don't know how much Ya trimmed off of what is the bottom now! I was hoping to get my post in before Ya trimmed, but I didn't! 

Anyway just a thought! Your scapes look awesome though!!!! I wish I could afford a few of those tanks! I am happy with what I have now, and the Wife thinks I am spoiled now, so IF I came in with another tank especially a rimless I might be in trouble!!! LOL

Anyway keep up the AWESOME WORK!!!
Drew


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

madness said:


> There are some Mr. Aqua stands that they make for their trimless tanks. They are 'stain ready' rather than painted/stained so hopefully they would look a lot better once you stained them but I have no idea if that is true or not. A 24" long stand would run ~$250 shipped I think and is 18" wide rather than the 12" of the 60-P so you would have extra stand behind the tank (which is usually a good thing but sort of goes against the style of the ADA stand I guess.
> 
> Worth a look.
> 
> http://www.marinedepot.com/Mr._Aqua...Stand_Canopies-Mr._Aqua-AZ1323-FIAQCS-vi.html


Thanks. I have looked at those but 6" extra is a bit much. I looked at some of the other stands from marinedepot.com, amazon.com and gla. Not exactly happy with the choices. I am back to considering an ADA stand but will make do with a quality knock-off.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Unfortunately we don't have much here. I am going off of recommendations from LED manufacturers on reef tanks. I am guessing it will be the same since we are looking at the LED and T5HO creating about the same PAR at the same distance in both cases. Just a lot higher PAR is desired in a reef tank.



*http://www.aquanovel-online.com/pantallaled_sunrise.htm

*Scroll down and you can see what the difference is between LED and T5HO.

Hope this can help.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Kazuya said:


> *http://www.aquanovel-online.com/pantallaled_sunrise.htm
> 
> *Scroll down and you can see what the difference is between LED and T5HO.
> 
> Hope this can help.


Thank you. The info there was helpful.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

No problem. Sorry it was in spanish.

Here is a front view of my LED from Sunrise.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

That's nice. Those plants look very healthy and green. Looks like your setup is working out great for you.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Kazuya said:


> *http://www.aquanovel-online.com/pantallaled_sunrise.htm
> 
> *Scroll down and you can see what the difference is between LED and T5HO.
> 
> Hope this can help.


Wow that is much better than the one I remembered. I am not surprised though. Great link.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

A poster on the reef site I belong to got a Marineland LED unit and measured 202 PAR at 9 inches.


----------



## koopatroopa18 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Great stones*

THe fist tank is amazing fantastic looking stones! are they dragon stones or ohku stones i think there called?


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

koopatroopa18 said:


> THe fist tank is amazing fantastic looking stones! are they dragon stones or ohku stones i think there called?


Thanks. The mostly light brown stones are Ohko stones that AFA (in SF) sells as part of the ADA hardscapes. The black stones are strangely enough called Black River Stone. :icon_wink


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

*Updates for 9/23*

I inserted a new wood into the middle section since I did not like having such a big opening there.

Before









After


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

*Second update for 9/23*

OK. I have had a changed of mind. No more rocks. No more wood. No more substrates to think about. Just plants (in pots). I am done. Does this count as a heavily, medium, or lightly planted tank?










































































































:biggrin: :icon_lol: :hihi: :icon_wink


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice change with the wood.

I am thinking medium planted until you get some more growth on the plants.:biggrin:


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks. I was just joking on the change of plans.  I am now searching for a viable stand so in the meantime, I removed the driftwood and AS, simply added water (some from a cycled tank) and the fishes. I have lots of plants just soaking in water and waiting to get planted.

I just wanted something to watch daily while I chased down a stand. I may have to build it myself using some exotic wood (cocobolo, birds eye maple, tiger maple, zebra wood, purple heart, etc.) and that will mean buying all the tools. I would then seal the wood with a water resistant satin finish to protect it.

The only problem is I have not done any wood working for many many years now but I know somebody builds things almost weekly.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Boy! What started out as a planted tank for my bettas has taken on a life of its own. I love bettas but they are such a pain the arse because you can't have more than one male in a tank and my sorority does not tolerate any males.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

*Updates for 9/28*

Too much wood? :hihi: Thought I try a wood only setup.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

For wood only I think that is fine. Your Betta should love swimming in and around all of the wood.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

2in10 said:


> For wood only I think that is fine. Your Betta should love swimming in and around all of the wood.


I am undecided at this point if I will move my sorority of female bettas into this tank or keep them where they are. I drew inspiration for this test setup from an ADGVibe video

Regardless of what the final decision is, I am still toying with a few ideas for this tank and will continue to tinker away at the hardscape.


----------



## sam22sam (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice Drift wood. Waiting to see everything setup.

What plants do you intend to use and what are the fish that you intend to stock?


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

sam22sam said:


> Nice Drift wood. Waiting to see everything setup.
> 
> What plants do you intend to use and what are the fish that you intend to stock?


Thanks. I have got some crypts, needle leaf java, anubias nana and petites, S. repens, various mosses, glosso, micro swords, narrow leaf swords, blyxa and hair grass. I won't exactly use all of these in the same tank and will split the plants up between the two. I am still working a plan to build my own stands or find a suitable one since the ADA wood cabinets are way overprice for a 24" stand. Not only that but AFA and ADG are both out of stock. It is either a model change or manufacturing issue.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

*The ADA 60F*

Here is the third tank that I started and planted for the office.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice setup


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Very nice setup


Thanks. This 60F would count as my first official planted tank.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

*Updates for 10/29*

One down and one more to go...


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

If I include the 60F that I put together for my office then this is technically my second planted tank that I put together. This is all new to me.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks good bro. I think a few rocks around the base of the stump would help accent it much more.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Looks good bro. I think a few rocks around the base of the stump would help accent it much more.


Thanks. I did consider dropping/adding a Hakkai stone just left (viewer's left) side of the manzies but will wait for the plants to grow in first. I wanted to see the ground cover worked out before making additional changes.

As of today, I got some hair algae growing on the manzies so I just went to Neptune Aquatics to pickup a few ottos and a roseline to help with it. Also got a free syringe to try Excel injection.


----------

